# Complimenti a tutti

## silian87

In questo periodo di assenza ho frequantato (e tuttora frequento) molti forum, grandi e piccoli. Devo dirvi che questo e' senzadubbio il migliore! Non succedono mai casini (e se succedono vengono stroncati sul nascere dai nostri moderatori!). Avete sempre argomenti tecnici che mi interessano,  ma anche cose divertenti ed OT. Mi complimento con tutti, speriamo che un giorno ci verra' riconosciuto qualce merito   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## lavish

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> [CUT]Mi complimento con tutti, speriamo che un giorno ci verra' riconosciuto qualce merito   .[/CUT]

 

E da chi   :Shocked:   ?

Cmq è vero... la comunità di gentoo in generale è davvero la migliore!

Complimenti a tutti anche da parte mia 

ps: che strano questo topic eheheh... autocelebrazione?! nhaaa  :Razz: 

----------

## kandalf

un comunità disponibile e preparata come poche!

complimenti

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> E da chi    ?

 

Ad esempio dall'opensourcecontest.

Dato che hanno aperto le votazioni della miglior community e lu_zero aveva iscritto gentoo siete pregati tutti di andare a votare.

Altrimenti inizio a chiudere topic  :Evil or Very Mad: 

...adesso tiro su il topic relativo.

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Altrimenti inizio a chiudere topic 

 

Oddio...eheh!

Cmq non lo sapevo mica   :Shocked:  ! Adesso vado a votare!

----------

## =DvD=

Votato!

----------

## Guglie

neanche io lo sapevo..

cmq votato   :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

Siamo al terzo posto! Dai dai!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Ok votato!    :Surprised: 

----------

## Guglie

ho trovato anche questo, ma non ho ben capito da chi è promosso

http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/awards/

----------

## n3m0

Votato!

Su forza, siamo al terzo, possiamo sbaragliare tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Ok, pero' continuiamo sulla'ltro topic per il discorso dell'open-source contest, seno' facciamo un casino tremendo   :Laughing:  .

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=247507

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   E da chi    ? 
> 
> Ad esempio dall'opensourcecontest.
> 
> Dato che hanno aperto le votazioni della miglior community e lu_zero aveva iscritto gentoo siete pregati tutti di andare a votare.
> ...

 

Che cosa???????????????? volooooooooooooooooo a votare non sapevo!

----------

## gutter

Votato

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Votato

 

Ricordatevi che ci sono anche altri progetti gentoo-relate, come indicato nell'apposito thread  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Votato 
> 
> Ricordatevi che ci sono anche altri progetti gentoo-relate, come indicato nell'apposito thread 

 

Grazie per avermelo ricordato ma li avevo già visti   :Wink: 

----------

## abaddon83

comunque si, sta community è troppo gagliarda  :Smile: 

penso che sia anche un altro motivo per cui molti scelgano Gentoo, ci si trova in famiglia poi  :Very Happy: 

PS

ho votato pure io eh... prima che Randomaze mi castri o_O

----------

## gutter

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> PS
> ...

 

Noto che randomaze incute un certo terrore   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Noto che randomaze incute un certo terrore  

 

 :Laughing:  io?

É che stavo dialogando via jabber con il povero Abbandon83 quando ho notato che il voto alle community era aperto, allora lo ho inviato immediatamente a votare.... 

quando ho "consigliato" voi sono stato molto più educato e diplomatico  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## andr0z

votato!

...e siamo al primo posto!  :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

fatto pure io! 

Sempre primo posto!

----------

## lavish

mi piacerebbe vedere l'andamento della votazione

..^

..|....................... /

..|..................... /

..|................... /

..|................. /

..|...........-----

..|__..``'

--|--------------------------------------->

..|.................|

..|...........19/11/2004

..|

..|

Eheheh!

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> mi piacerebbe vedere l'andamento della votazione

 

Diciamo che quando mi sono accorto eravamo quarti...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque ho controllato il regolamento, ai fini del punteggio finale vale la percentuale di voti e non la posizione (oltre alla valutazione della loro giuria), ergo.... dite ai vostri amici di votare per Gentoo come miglior community  :Smile: 

----------

## SteelRage

votato pure io...

e sto facendo pubblicità... 

oh, siam tornati al terzo posto... no bene... qua ci sta superando pure freesbie!

EDIT: pardon... quinti =_=

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma no siamo ancora al primo posto http://www.opensourcecontest.it/index.php?sezione=statistiche&categoria=3

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma no siamo ancora al primo posto http://www.opensourcecontest.it/index.php?sezione=statistiche&categoria=3

 

Probabilmente si é fatto ingannare dal riquadro in homepage che cita i progetti più votati per le singole categorie.

Stiamo andando bene, ma contando il meccanismo a percentuale più siamo e meglio é.

Tra l'altro ricordo che nelle altre categorie c'é gcloop é anch'esso gentoo-related (é il filesystem del LiveCD) e che il povero motaboy vorrebbe qualche voto in più per il suo KDE-Bluethoot.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho votato tutti e tre io  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nemesix2001

vabbè vabbè ho votato anche per gli altri due ma stavolta è per partigianeria...in realtà non sono assolutamente informato  :Smile: 

Ciao ciao

----------

## neon_old

in fine... siamo arrivati secondi  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sam75

noooooooooo!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

